# painting timber beneath motorhome



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

HI 
Can anyone recommend a suitable paint the above heading

thanks

allan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Allan

I wouldn't do that on our van - just my opinion of course. :wink:

It's OK until the paint begins to age and tiny cracks appear. Then the water creeps in (via capillarity) and is trapped under the paint, which prevents the wood from being able to dry out. Result - rotten wood! 8O 8O

Pre-heated Waxoyl is probably a good thing to use, or a penetrating patio preservative might be even better.

Whatever you use I would suggest something that _sinks in_, rather than _sits on_ the surface. _(Costly experience with wooden window frames speaking here!)_

Dave


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi amcjam,

I have an autosleeper, I e-mailed Cuprinol to see which of their products would be suitable for my van. I reckon that any plywood used would have been pretreated before manufacture, although Autosleeper were not able to confirm this.

Cuprinol stated that they had no suitable product!!!

I settled for having the floor treated with Waxoyl while the chassis was being done.

Only had this done late September so cannot verify long term outcome.

Davy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Pre-heated Waxoyl is probably a good thing to use


I'll go along with that Dave.

My only qualm would be that pre-heating is of limited use, especially at this time of year. My method of application would entail diluting the waxoyl with white spirit. Do this until it's thin enough to brush into the wood. Make sure the timber is clean and dry, then brush on liberally several times, give it a chance to soak in, then finish with a coat of undiluted waxoyl. Works a treat with classic cars that have wooden body frames so it should work just as well with a M/H frame. The white spirit evaporates away after a day or two leaving the external surface of the timber impregnated with wax.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Allan

Here's a pretty good watch and an alternative






Paul

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

Gaspode has the best idea, done it myself to the rear underneath, Works!!


----------

